# Perdido



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Great day on the beach MINUS the lightning


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch.
Stud whiting there


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A good day for sure !! All that wind had to make it tough !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

How do the bluefish eat? One of the only local fish I’ve never tried. Nice job!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> How do the bluefish eat?


The same as all fish...with their mouths 😁 

Bluefish are not for everyone. You either like them or hate them. I've tried them cooked all sorts of the ways and just did not like the taste.

My uncle, on the other hand, found out I threw back every bluefish I catch and told me to save them for him. He loves the taste.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let's see. 1-5-2-2. is that a slam? close to it. 
bluefish, mackerel, pretty much the same flavor to me. strong fishy.
jack


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

What did you catch the Pompano on? Looks like a few pomp jigs in the truck bed...


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw the jigs, and was wondering the same thing. Did jigs catch all fish?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shhhh...both of you missed the pyramid sinkers and Owner hooks in the picture.... and the TNT sticks in the cab.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Hehe... Those are mustad hooks


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

gdfrontman said:


> Hehe... Those are mustad hooks


Well...someone owns them. 😁


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Growing up in Virginia and fishing the Chesapeake we ate the mess out of blue fish. I’ve never caught one here.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Growing up in Virginia and fishing the Chesapeake we ate the mess out of blue fish. I’ve never caught one here.


I caught plenty of them up in Va...and gave them away.

Y'all were backwards up there. You ate bluefish, but not mullet.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

All fish were caught on shrimp,circle hooks with a 3oz weight. Tried the pomp jiggs just to windy.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> I caught plenty of them up in Va...and gave them away.
> 
> Y'all were backwards up there. You ate bluefish, but not mullet.


Probably true. I never heard of a mullet before moving down here. However I’ve heard they don’t eat mullet over in Louisiana either because of the muddy bottoms. I can only assume that’s why they don’t eat them out of the Chesapeake either.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Probably true. I never heard of a mullet before moving down here. However I’ve heard they don’t eat mullet over in Louisiana either because of the muddy bottoms. I can only assume that’s why they don’t eat them out of the Chesapeake either.


I used to get mullet at the outflow at the VEPCO plant on York River...nothing wrong with those fish.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Louisiana mullet are carnivores. You can see them by the hundreds at fish cleaning stations eating guts and carcasses.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Bigwill4life said:


> All fish were caught on shrimp,circle hooks with a 3oz weight. Tried the pomp jiggs just to windy.


10-4. Thanks for the follow up!


----------

